# Hauling per cubic yard



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

We are relatively new to the commercial snow plowing industry (2 years). In the past, we did limited hauling and when we did, we did it hourly. I have ane xisting customer asking me to price it out by cubic yard. Can anyone share any info on what a fair price would be to bill out a customer by cubic yard?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

That would be a tough one to answer or bid b/c there are a lot of factors. How many yards to be moved when it is to be moved? How far is dump site compared to load site? Is there option to move it intra-site? What is the cost of a loader & operator in your area? What is the cost of a tri or quad axle in your area? Figure those out and also the worst case senario for turning the loads time wise and then put a number on it the only way I can figure?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

thats going to be a real p.i.t.a. a lot of times you get huge chunks out of a pile that arent going to fit in the bucket, so you going to count it as 1.5 to account for more snow being moved, or give it away at 1yd? your operator, or driver are going to have to record each and every scoop, which isnt going to be too awful fun, especially since most hauling occurs after periods of often several snows over a few days. but if they insist..................your loader $ per hour, operator per hour, truck per hour, driver per hour, divided by how many yards you think can be done in an hour, boy sounds like hourly would be the easy way to go...........


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Figure how many yards will fit into whatever hauling truck your using-ie: triaxle (25-30 yds), and costs associated with loading, hauling, dumping and return return trip, and divide by qty. Now keep in mind, your average cubic yard price will be less if you put more trucks on the road, as your loading costs will be spread out thinner per load. FWIW, around here, I have seen prices anywhere from 300-500 a load. Good Luck.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

The city here hires contractors based on hourly rate of driver/truck divided by cubic yard capacity of the truck. Price ranges from $4 - $7 per cubic yard per hour. The city pays per hour in the end. Think of it as the city leasing dump space at the lowest cost per hour. They want the biggest truck at the lowest price. 

I would take the driver/truck hourly rate and divide it by the number of cubic yards you can move in one hour. Think about delays caused by weather and multiple trucks loading and also return trips. For example if you have a 20 yrd dump truck: $150 per hour / 40 cubic yards (two trips)= $3.75 per cubic yard. Sounds cheap, but in the end, your still making your hourly rate. Becareful not to overestimate the amount of snow that can be moved in one hour. 

Hourly is the way to go, hands down.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Very true if its a bad season like last year hourly is the way to go


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Cubic yard for salt*

I have plowed the same commercial building for a few years but have never handled the salt as they did themselves. This year, they asked me to provide a cost to handle the salting where I would bill them per cubic yard. Can anyone provide an average cost to handle this service by the cubic yard?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you going to use bulk salt or bags? I would take the cost of materials times two. However many other factor will come into play.


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

I was going to use bulk salt. I contacted a distributor where I can purchase by the ton.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Well 1 ton is really close to 1 cubic yard depending on rock size. Take into account how far you have to travel each time they call for salt.


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

So my price is going to be around $75 a ton for the salt. My travel time to the site is only 1 mile.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

How large is the place you will be salting? Do you know how many tons you will use on average?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

where the hell are you getting salt for 75 a ton?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

yes thats what I want to know...can you get better pricing for larger orders?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

My experience is that sometimes a yard weighs a ton, sometimes it's a lot more. If you can get salt for $75 a ton, I would be looking to get $200 a yard.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We are getting salt for less then that this year...at least 900 tons...then supply/demand pricing.


----------

